# être plutôt que paraître



## Teen-spirit

Bonjour à tous ! 
Je me demandais comment traduire l'expression "être plutôt que paraître" en italien, dans le sens où il est plus important d'être soi-même plutôt que de chercher à paraître ce que nous ne sommes pas.
Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour et bienvenue, Teen-spirit 
Come ceci est un site d'*aide* à la traduction, le réglement veut que tu en proposes une toi-même (google trad ok) avant que nous puissions t'aider 
Matou


----------



## Teen-spirit

Oups... Désolée 
Alors, sur internet j'avais lu des choses comme "essere, non sembrare", parfois sans virgule, mais je n'ai pas vu le mot "plutôt" apparaître... Ma question est de savoir si en italien la traduction est littérale (avec la traduction du mot "plutôt") ou s'il y a une expression propre à la langue italienne ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ceci conviendrait : https://www.google.it/#q="meglio+essere++che+sembrare" ou ceci : https://www.google.it/#q="meglio+essere++che+sembrare+di+essere"
Il faudrait toute la phrase française pour avoir le contexte exact.
O forse: "È più importante essere sé/se stessi che cercare di sembrare quel(lo) che non si è" o "L'essere conta di più della parvenza/dell aspetto esteriore"


----------



## Thime

Bonjour! 
Si tu veux traduire cette expression à la lettre, je dirais: "Essere piuttosto che apparire".


----------



## Teen-spirit

La phrase française exacte est un proverbe : "mieux vaut être que paraître", je n'ai pas plus long que ça pour vous aider...

1) essere più che sembrare  2) essere piuttosto che apparire  3) meglio essere che sembrare 

J'ai croisé une copine italienne, j'en ai profité pour lui demander ce qui sonnait le mieux parmi ces propositions. Elle me dit que c'est trop littéraire... mais elle ne revient plus sur l'expression ! Elle propose "essere sé stesso piuttosto che un altro", qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Si c'est seulement un proverbe, alors je dirais "(È) meglio essere che sembrare". Je chercherai confirmation + tard si personne ne dit mieux.
Ciao


----------



## Teen-spirit

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## albyz

ciao a tutti,

trattandosi di un proverbio, tenderei a seguire una costruzione del tipo:
_"Meglio un asino vivo che un dottore/cavallo morto_"
e quindi andrei su un: Meglio essere che apparire.
_Sembrare_ sembra abbia "più significato" che _apparire_, ma _apparire_ suona carino .
Buon W-E
albyz


----------



## Nino83

Teen-spirit said:


> La phrase française exacte est un proverbe : "mieux vaut être que paraître", je n'ai pas plus long que ça pour vous aider...



Si c'est un proverbe, je conseillerais aussi _"è più importante essere che apparire"_ par example _"nella vita è più importante essere che apparire"_. Cette formulation a un je ne sais quoi de philosophique, comme une maxime, un principe de vie tandis que _"è meglio essere che apparire"_ a le ton d'un conseil. 

Salut à tous


----------



## matoupaschat

albyz said:


> ...trattandosi di un proverbio, tenderei a seguire una costruzione del tipo:
> _"Meglio un asino vivo che un dottore/cavallo morto_"
> e quindi andrei su un: Meglio essere che apparire.
> _Sembrare_ sembra abbia "più significato" che _apparire_, ma _apparire_ suona carino* *.


 Grazie per questo, Ti riverisco 



Nino83 said:


> Si c'est un proverbe, je conseillerais aussi _"è più importante essere che apparire"_ par example _"nella vita è più importante essere che apparire"_. Cette formulation a un je ne sais quoi de philosophique, comme une maxime, un principe de vie tandis que _"è meglio essere che apparire"_ a le ton d'un conseille. Salut à tous


D'accordo con voi, amici! Nino, attento però che un consiglio = un conseil ! 
Gattone-non-padrepadrone


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, albyz.

Tu dici "_Devo dire che anche 'L'essere conta di più della parvenza' fa la sua figura ed è ben più raffinato._"

Sarà anche raffinato, ma non so quanti italiani comprenderebbero l'accezione di "parvenza" in questo caso. I più raffinati *forse* ne conoscono l'accezione *non letteraria*: 'ombra', 'velo', ecc. ("Non c'è parvenza d'odio in quel che fa").
Per il modo di dire di cui all' OP io userei 'apparire' o 'apparenza'.

GS


----------



## albyz

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Sarà anche raffinato, ma non so quanti italiani comprenderebbero l'accezione di "parvenza" in questo caso. I più raffinati *forse* ne conoscono l'accezione *non letteraria*: 'ombra', 'velo', ecc. ("Non c'è parvenza d'odio in quel che fa").
> Per il modo di dire di cui all' OP io userei 'apparire' o 'apparenza'.
> GS



Ciao Giorgio,
potresti anche aver ragione, non ho il polso del livello medio di conoscenza della lingua italiana .
Dici che espressioni come "Una parvenza di normalità" non sono capite da molti?
Visto che il testo francese ha già del "filosofico" si potrebbe pensare ad una tipologia di lettore non proprio "_au ras des pâquerettes_" .
E' chiaro comunque che con _apparire_ e _apparenza_ capirebbero tutti.
Alla prossima
Albyz


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, albyz.

 "Una parvenza di normalità" (dove 'parvenza' = 'traccia', ecc.) penso che lo capirebbero in molti, ma mi sembrava che tu avessi scritto _'L'essere conta di più della parvenza'. 
_Adesso, però non riesco più a trovarlo... . Si vedo che ho le allucinazioni: per fortuna non sento ancora le voci (che mi chiedono di salvare la Francia ).

GS


----------



## albyz

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> ...per fortuna non sento ancora le voci (che mi chiedono di salvare la Francia ).



Vedi di sentire qualche voce che ti chieda di salvare l'Italia, che ne abbiamo bisono  (prevedo corse tra uffici vari perché la Camera di Commercio non ha dato comunicazione all'INPS di un avvenuto cambiamento e ovviamente è subito stata tirata in ballo Equitalia tanto per mungere un altro po' )


----------

